# USB Problem:  device not accepting address 9, error -71

## isoaga

Whenever i plug in my usb mp3 player i get the following ouput in dmesg

```

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using address 4

usb 1-7: device not accepting address 4, error -71

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using address 6

usb 1-7: device not accepting address 6, error -71

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using address 8

usb 1-7: device not accepting address 8, error -71

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using address 9

usb 1-7: device not accepting address 9, error -71

```

It is very annoying, i have tried gentoo.2.6.9-r1 and gentoo.2.6.9-r9 dev sources but both give the same problem. In my kernel config i have the following...

```

<*> Support for Host-side USB                                                                   

[ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                                                

---   Miscellaneous USB options                                                                 

[*]   USB device filesystem                                                                     

[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                           

[ ]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                                               

[ ]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                         

---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                                               

<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                                

[ ]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                              

[ ]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                                         

< >   OHCI HCD support                                                                          

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                                                     

---   USB Device Class drivers                                                                  

< >   USB Audio support                                                                         

<M>   USB Bluetooth TTY support                                                                 

< >   USB MIDI support                                                                          

< >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                                               

<*>   USB Printer support                                                                       

<*>   USB Mass Storage support                                                                  

[ ]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                          

[ ]     USB Mass Storage Write-Protected Media Detection (EXPERIMENTAL)                         

[ ]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                     

[ ]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                                        

[ ]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                                          

[ ]     Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                                          

[ ]     HP CD-Writer 82xx support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                

[ ]     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                           

[ ]     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                       

[ ]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)                                      

---   USB Human Interface Devices (HID)                                                         

<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                                             

[*] HID input layer support                                                                     

[ ]   Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                     

[*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                                                          

< > Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support                                                           

< > Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support                                                        

< > KB Gear JamStudio tablet support                                                            

< > Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support                                                   

< > MicroTouch USB Touchscreen Driver                                                           

<M> eGalax TouchKit USB Touchscreen Driver                                                      

< > X-Box gamepad support                                                                       

< > ATI / X10 USB RF remote control                                                             

--- USB Imaging devices                                                                         

```

and 

```

--- SCSI device support                                                

[*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                       

---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                           

<*>   SCSI disk support                                                

< >   SCSI tape support                                                

< >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                 

< >   SCSI CDROM support                                               

<*>   SCSI generic support                                             

---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs        

[ ]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                               

[ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                 

[ ]   SCSI logging facility                                            

      SCSI Transport Attributes  --->                                  

      SCSI low-level drivers  --->                                     

```

Can anyone help me?

Thanx.

----------

## isoaga

this probelm is slowly driving me insane... bump.

----------

## blahbla

I have the same problem. only solution I've found is to remove the ehci driver, but then you won't have usb 2.0 support

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *blahbla wrote:*   

> I have the same problem. only solution I've found is to remove the ehci driver, but then you won't have usb 2.0 support

 

digg digg digg   :Wink: 

just encountered the same error   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> [ 7277.377445] usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> 
> [ 7277.410773] usb 5-7.1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> 
> [ 7277.433002] usb 5-7.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
> ...

 

----------

## star882

That's caused by a hardware fault. Try a different/shorter cable and make sure connectors are clean.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *star882 wrote:*   

> That's caused by a hardware fault. Try a different/shorter cable and make sure connectors are clean.

 

that might also be a problem, thanks !

so now I got 3 "solutions" to this problem:

1. use / try different cable

2. I solved it this time by connecting it to another usb-hub   :Surprised: 

3. rmmod ehci-hcd / modprobe -r ehci-hcd

my cable is hopefully not faulty (also used it with another usbhdd & it worked), but the front usb-hub on my case seems to do weird things / is very picky   :Confused: 

----------

## swingkyd

I have the same problem with my SanDisk Cruzer Micro skin SDCZ4-4096-A11.

I plug it in and get the same type of messages:

```
usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25

usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 27, error -71

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 28

usb 1-3: device not accepting address 28, error -71

```

I cannot see how disabling USB2.0 is really a solution. Furthermore, it doesn't seem to be a hardware problem as the USB key works perfectly in windows XP.

Most threads on the forum suggesting "changing the cable" which doesn't help much when there is no cable. 

Is it possible that it's a kernel driver problem?

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Nov 2007 01:46:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## swingkyd

I suspect it's related to the device not playing well with another device I have on the USB bus. 

Now, only ONE of the devices is a high current device (the 4GB USB card in question). 

When I connect my (self powered) portable hard drive to the computer, I cannot connect the USB key in question.

When I disconnect my portable hard drive, the USB key works. 

If I have the USB key mounted and open, and I plug in the USB hard drive, the USB key gets booted off and the hard drive gets priority.

very strange.

But I do get the same errors when the USB hard drive is plugged in and I try to plug in my USB key.

does this make any sense? Any way to make these two play well?

----------

